# Solved

## dave-gallagher

Last edited by dave-gallagher on Fri Jan 13, 2023 1:44 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Dlareh

Make them world readable.

----------

## dave-gallagher

Last edited by dave-gallagher on Fri Jan 13, 2023 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dlareh

Now that I'm not so sure about.  Probably fine if this is an average desktop computer, but if you really want to be safe chgrp them to the "games" group and make them 660.

----------

## Headrush

Instead of manually changing the permissions you should use a custom udev and then add users to the group you create as need. Here is an example:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="046d", SYSFS{idProduct}=="c01d", NAME="input/MX510", GROUP="mygroup", MODE="664"
```

You can find the idVendor and IdProduct numbers using lsusb and in this example, add the user to the mygroup group and it will have those permissions. (read/write)

(You have to create the group also.)

----------

## dave-gallagher

Last edited by dave-gallagher on Fri Jan 13, 2023 1:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

 *dave-gallagher wrote:*   

> I ended up having to edit the udev configuration settings.  Basically, udev would undo changes done on my mouse "event*" permissions.
> 
> 1)  cd /etc/udev/conf.d/rules.d
> 
> 2)  There should be a few udev configuration files here
> ...

 

Bad idea.

You should not modify this file as it will be overwritten on the next udev update.

You should make the entries in a lower number rule file and it will take precedence over the entries in 50-udev.rules.

(First matching entry is the one used.)

If for some reason it appeared the 50-udev.rules entry was overriding the lower file, double check to make sure the entry was right and was matching properly.

----------

